# help! my filter stopped working



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi guys, here's what happened. I don't know what sort of filter I have because I got it second hand and it is unmarked, but it takes penguin b cartidges I think. It's a small hob filter for my 10g tank.

I turned off the filter to do a large cleaning/water change (about 50%) and when I was done I filled up the filter and plugged it in. A sound came out but it isn't sucking up any water.

Do you have any advice on how to get it working? Will my fish survive until tomorrow if I need to get a new filter? They are behaving normally at the moment (it's a small bioload-- just 4 neon tetras, I was about to get more tomorrow). If I do need to buy a new filter, what about the bacterial colony?


I hope that's not too many questions...


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Your fish will be OK, no problwm, maybe add a air pump till you fix your filter.

About the filter....make sure the impeller is spinning and also check the intake pipe to see if something is not stuck there(sanil, rock, etc...)


----------

